# Food plots



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What are the laws regarding planting food plots for Doves? (or any other game bird/animal). I'm Thinking of planting an acre into sunflowers for some good dove shooting come september.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

**Read Mojo's post before making a decision. Here's a link to the Fed's site in reguards to it http://www.fws.gov/le/what-is-legal.html The hunting of migratory game birds on agriculture is regulated unlike upland game. Take a look and see if planting your food plot or crop is consistant with local agriculture practices and that your uses will be similar. Good luck. Appears about clear as mud to me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You had better review the federal migatory bird regs, those cover baiting doves. Depending on the officer you are dealing with the definantion of normal agriculture is subject to different interpretations. Mu local one here pretty much follows the local soil conservation office recommended farming practices on doves.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay i need some more help. I'm planning on planting sunflowers and brown top millet this year, but not sure when to plant. I'll be planting it on some land up near the UT -ID boarder. When should i plant?? Oh, and do I have to till for the sunflowers or can i just harrow it up and broadcast em?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

May-June, you could get away with just a harrow and brodcast seeder. Although you would be better served to use a disc or cultivator.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Outdoorser, contact your local county office of the US dept of agriculture extension office . It will be listed with all the govt offices for county. Sometimes they go under the moniker soil conservation office. There will be someone there who more than likely been asked those questions before.

I've planted sunflowers both ways, depending on your soil type, area etc your results may vary. Sorry I never tried planting in Utah so I have no idea of on that area.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Good luck. Appears about clear as mud to me.


We (me and some of my hunting buddies) once had a discussion at one of our local diner s down here with 5 different state and federal wardens that were in eating, and they couldn't agree on the rules other than they needed to be more clear for both hunters and officers to follow.

I know your a LE but I personally think they set it up like that to have a ready made catch all rule to search/charge people with they would otherwise have no probable cause for.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey thanks for all the responses guys. Funny how its just been us 3 on this one...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't want to burst your bubble or anything like that but really, planting an acre of sunflower or millet or whatever out there somewhere in the boondocks won't just magically bring in doves. If there are doves in the general area in the first place they will concentrate more around areas with water and trees. Want doves on your property...build a pond.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> I don't want to burst your bubble or anything like that but really, planting an acre of sunflower or millet or whatever out there somewhere in the boondocks won't just magically bring in doves. If there are doves in the general area in the first place they will concentrate more around areas with water and trees. Want doves on your property...build a pond.


Got a pond already...so thats why I figure I should have some sort of food source as well. But thanks for your help!


----------

